# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  :.*.: الرسائل النصية :.*.:

## آلجوري

الإفراط بكتابة الرسائل النصية يؤذي الرقبة
 واشنطن- وكالات
*يميل المراهقون إلى كتابة الرسائل النصيّة على هاتفهم النقال بدل استخدام البريد الالكتروني أو التخابر، كوسيلة للاتصال بغيرهم، ولكن باحثة أميركية تحذر من أن الإكثار من كتابة هذه الرسائل قد يؤدي إلى حصول إصابات في الرقبة والكتفين.
وذكر موقع «ساينس دايلي» اليوم أن البروفيسورة المساعدة في علم الأوبئة في كلية الصحة المهنية والعمل الاجتماعي الأميركية جوديث غولد حذرت خلال المؤتمر السنوي الأخير الذي عقدته جمعية الصحة العامة الأميركية من أن كثرة إرسال هذه الرسائل مؤذ للرقبة وللكتفين وللأوتار العضلية.
وقالت غولد «إن الإصابات التي رأيناها حتى الآن تشبه كثيراً تلك التي تصيب الموظفين الذين يقضون معظم أوقاتهم في المكاتب»، موضحة أن وضعية الجسم عند كتابة الرسالة النصية تشبه كثيراً وضعية الموظف الذي يستخدم الكومبيوتر خلال عمله.
ولفتت غولد إلى أن إرسال الرسائل النصية هي تكنولوجيا جديدة، ولكن الاضرار التي تسببها لا تختلف كثيراً عن أضرار استخدام الكومبيوتر، مشيرة إلى أنه «إذا نظرت حولك في حرم الكليات والجامعات فإنك ترى الطلاب يرسلون رسائل نصية إلى غيرهم باستمرار، وهذه الفئة هي التي تستخدم هذه التقنية أكثر من غيرها ولذا فإن من الضروري معرفة أضرارها وتلافيها».
*

----------


## آلجوري

حيرونا واحترناااا ... وضع الجهاز على الأذن لفترات طويلة ما بعرف الموجات شو بتعمل بالدماغ
والرسائل بتتعب الرقبة والأكتاف ... طيب والي وراهم أعمال مهمة ما بتخلص متلنا شو يعملوا !!!  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تيتو

:SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## عُبادة

> حيرونا واحترناااا ... وضع الجهاز على الأذن لفترات طويلة ما بعرف الموجات شو بتعمل بالدماغ
> والرسائل بتتعب الرقبة والأكتاف ... طيب والي وراهم أعمال مهمة ما بتخلص متلنا شو يعملوا !!!


استخدمي التطور 
فيه برامج انت بتحكي حكي وهو بيكتب بس لازم انجليزي :Icon3:

----------


## آلجوري

> استخدمي التطور 
> فيه برامج انت بتحكي حكي وهو بيكتب بس لازم انجليزي


ما افهمتها ... كيف هاي ؟؟!!

----------


## عُبادة

برنامج بحول الصوت لكتابة يعني بتنقليه تنقيل وهو بيكتب :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
بالموبايل ؟؟!! طيب ما استفدنا شي ؟؟!! :Eh S(14): 
[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

> [align=center] 
> بالموبايل ؟؟!! طيب ما استفدنا شي ؟؟!!
> [/align]


البرنامج موجود للكمبيوتر اكيد اما للموبايل ما بعرف بس احتمال كبير 




الام الظهر والاكتاف من تحريك الاصابع على الكبسات اثناء الكتابة ومع البرنامج لا في كتابة ولا كبسات بس ما بعرف البرنامج بيمشي مع البنات ولا لأ لانه احتمال يعلق معهن :Icon3:

----------


## آلجوري

> البرنامج موجود للكمبيوتر اكيد اما للموبايل ما بعرف بس احتمال كبير 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الام الظهر والاكتاف من تحريك الاصابع على الكبسات اثناء الكتابة ومع البرنامج لا في كتابة ولا كبسات بس ما بعرف البرنامج بيمشي مع البنات ولا لأ لانه احتمال يعلق معهن


 
باااااايخة وما بضحك ... حاول مرة اخرى  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:04f8b3e14f: 
مش مهم اهم اشي اعمالي لازم اخلصها هاي الدراسات بنشروها حتى بعض الناس
ما يشحنو لزوجاتهم او ولادهم يعني بيجوهم من ناحية عملية  :Eh S(14):  :SnipeR (39):

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
يا أهلا ...  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------

